# Dust collection advice - power carving newbie



## Mokela (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi there, I'm new to woodcarving but determined to pursue small word carving projects, by hand and with a Dremel 4300 (e.g., power caving small blocks and logs). I've set up shop in the basement for the winter (cold where I live), and looking for some solutions to managing the dust. I've scoured these forums and the internet and found lots of different solutions, and I'm a bit disoriented since it's hard to me to assess how much power/protection I need given the limited scope of my projects.

For instance I saw these portable air cleaners, which are marketed as a good solution for small-scale power carving. 
https://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-DC725-Portable-Collector/dp/B000REX1UU/ref=as_li_ss_tl
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HJYB2E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1
https://www.grizzly.com/products/grizzly-benchtop-dual-fan-air-filter/g9955

They seem like a good fit, but I'm worried their filters won't be fine enough to capture the small dust particles.

On the other hand, I've seen other approaches like downdraft tables, putting a hole below the desk with a duct that is then connected to a dedicated dust collector, and more. Not sure which is better for my relatively humble set up.

Safety and cleanliness are my priority so I'm happy to err on the side of caution here. I'd welcome input from the community.

thanks

Michele


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

wlecome to LJ!
only thing ill comment on is that there are typically filters available for these units that filter down to a smaller micron than the stock filters.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I have the one from PSI, but I think they all function in a similar fashion. They work best with the plastic panels attached and with the carving performed directly in front of the filter. It will capture the floating dust, but a lot will fall in front of it and have to be cleaned up. I also experimented with a down draft style table I built using a furnace blower with filters over it and it sorta worked also. I have even used a lap board with a shop vac attached to it and a screen covering the hole. All worked to some degree or another in collecting some of the dust produced. But they are a bit noisy and i never found anything that worked best where I like to hold my work when I am carving it. And it still seemed that wearing some sort of mask provided more protection for me than anything else. I have the one from PSI upstairs and occasionally use it if I am doing small amounts of sanding on a carving using a micro motor tool. I wear a mask and an apron when I use my Foredom out in the garage and use the shop vac on the dust produced. Occasionally I use a box fan to blow dust away from me. I think it would help to some degree in your basement to prevent dust from going everywhere, but I would still recommend a mask until you determine how ell it works.


----------

